# How to get to JBs by Boat?



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

So if I wanted to do a little fishing and then have lunch at J.B.'s where would be the best place to put in?


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

OK, I answered my own question. I did the google earth thing and found the boat ramp about 1/2 mi S. of J. B's


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You might also want to check out the fishing spots and boat ramps listed on the main site at this address:

http://www.microskiff.com/fishingspots.html

Most of us launch out of River Breeze. That way we don't have to drive all the way around. Here is a map showing the route from RB to JBs.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Outstanding!

How did you know I was "navigationally impaired?"

Mark


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure you plot a good course on your gps ;D It will all look the same as you go thru that are the first couple of times.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

My fishing buddy said the same thing, So I took your map, went to Terraserver.com and GPS'ed the turn points. 

Now I have an excuse to get to the far north end of the lagoon!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

What kinda boat are you running through slippery?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My experience has been that the fishing is much better in the south end of ML and IRL. I have yet to get NML to figure it out. Some guys are good at it but not me. I fish NML to get out of the winds and for lunch at JBs.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

My fualt, Slippery is the creek that runs from the east channel to the ICW.

The area around the 12-14th red dot moving left to right can be really shallow at times so you may have to pole or paddle a little section.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Ditto what Tanner just posted. I was running WOT from east to west coming back to Riverbreeze one day and as I entered the south end of Bissette Bay, all I could see were the crab traps sticking out of the water. Never stood a chance. Burned in pretty good. Anybody got a jackplate laying around?


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm with ya Tom. I have had no luck in NML. I actually have the best luck in Dummit's Creek. Fish all in that area, and then outside in the River itself. Dont try to fish it with winds over 10mph though. Might as well go to the store and buy your fish dinner there.

Anyone who has some hints or spots that have treated them well in NML I'd appreciate the help


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Greg, I fish about 99.9% in the NML. Tell me a little about how you are now fishing and I will tell you how I fish. I am a LONG way from being an expert but I will share what I've learned.

Ron


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont think it's how I fish.  The major problem, which I am trying to solve, is that right now I have an inflatable with a trolling motor on it. So my reach isnt too far from the launch. I get about two hours of run time on the battery and the trolling motor. Since I am limited in my range that causes the problems because most areas that are fishy arent right near the launches (too much pressure and traffic).

Once I close on my condo in 2 weeks I can start aggresively looking for a gheenoe, but until then I think I'm stuck having to stay within eye sight of the launches. Which is why Dummit's Creek has treated me so well. It is shallow water entry so it cant get pressure unless you are in a kayak or micro skiff.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Well, I must plead ignorance b/c I don't even know where Dummit's Creek is located.

Do you ever put in at River Breeze?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

According to my map, it's due south of the Haulover ramp on the IRL side. My coworker raves about that area.
Sounds like we've got us a guide Ron, so when are we going?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

> According to my map, it's due south of the Haulover ramp on the IRL side. My coworker raves about that area.
> Sounds like we've got us a guide Ron, so when are we going?



U guys don't wanna go there! There's an accident waiting to happend!.........ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Probably no fish there either, right? No need to worry, I just look at them anywat.


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

I've never put in at River Breeze.

Dummits Creek is also known as the Boy Scout Camp from Kennedy Parkway just South of Haulover.

I'll trade ya, I'll guide ya through there, you guide me through NML. We'll use your boat both times...haha


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm good with that.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

> Probably no fish there either, right? No need to worry, I just look at them anywat.


Same here. I don't so much catch them as annoy the hell out of them


----------

